
Show HN: A.I assisted code generation for React - chayajadhav
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iiKl0BB6ho
======
chayajadhav
Here's the link to the plugin: You would need to download it using Atom editor
tool from www.atom.io and then need to install the additional package:
[https://atom.io/packages/image2react](https://atom.io/packages/image2react)

Feel free to open issues on github ( or even contribute :) ) :
[https://github.com/ganarajpr/image2react](https://github.com/ganarajpr/image2react)

